# 2015 A3 (U.S. Spec, even) Compared to B5 S4 in Photos



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Caught this - thought everyone would enjoy the comparison photos (all 64 of them) as much as I did: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/photogra...hic-audi-a3-sedan-vs-s4-b5-visual-comparison/

[Edit by [email protected] - We just ran same story so linked ours. Thanks for posting.]


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Very cool- thanks for sharing!

I'd have liked to have seen some better proportion comparisons, but these are still nice. It funny to see how much taller the front of the A3 is in comparison to the S4.

Other notes...

In the 23rd photo, you can see a trunk release tacked onto the door. The European-spec cars I saw had no door switch but did have the microswitch in the trunk handle. I hope this isn't an indication that we're going to get gimped out of the trunk-mounted microswitch. Also obvious in this photo- what our stupid passenger airbag light will look like. So tacky. 

In the 51st photo, the passenger side headrest appears to have some type of tumor.

In the 60th photo, it's very obvious that this S-line spec car gets the flat-bottom wheel!

Other musings:

This is the second car we've seen with dual-outlet exhaust piping for the S-line. I'd be reasonably confident in assuming this is what we'll get.
The driver's seat already looks fairly beat up. Hopefully this is the base leather and we'll be able to upgrade to silk nappa.
The air vents look largely unchanged from the European car. This is a good sign as, early on, there was some hinting that they may get dumbed down for the US market.
The ride height borders on "acceptable" for a stock sport suspension.
Silver is exceedingly "meh."

I'd have linked to the photos if they weren't hosted on another Audi forum. George and Tim haven't been big fans of linking to other forums, so I opted to refer to photo numbers (in order of posting on that article) instead.

-Brian


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

frig I can't wait

It's a bit higher then the old S4 which sort of sucks, but hopefully Audi doesn't mind coilovers


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks.

The A3 is so beautiful, elegant, sporty, stylish, (insert whatever positive descripter here).


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> This is the second car we've seen with dual-outlet exhaust piping for the S-line. I'd be reasonably confident in assuming this is what we'll get.


It's the 2nd* quattro-equipped* A3 that we've seen. Other than the difference in engine designation badges (2.0T vs. TFSI) they both had the dual-outlet exhaust. Since S-Line trim has been standard on A3s for several years it will probably continue to be.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yes, it seems that adding the Q will auto-add S-line. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I would expect an A3 to sit higher than the S3 or the S4. It looks like the S4 in the pictures has an upgraded BBK, so I would also guess the suspension has been upgraded as well (lowered).

Seeing the pics, I'm noticing a more prominent crease around the wheel arch that stands out. It somehow didn't register when looking at other pics (white, blue, and red), but seems to jump at me when the car is silver.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Those amber indicators in the headlights look ugly as hell :what:


----------



## blum3416 (Jul 21, 2013)

Leke said:


> Those amber indicators in the headlights look ugly as hell :what:


Totally agree! Is there any way to cover that up?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Swap in European headlamps or attempt to take the US units apart to remove the amber reflectors and then end up swapping in European headlamps, anyway.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

The silver sure reveals the angles of the car moreso than anything I've seen to date. For some reason I keep thinking the car resembles the Merc e250 from a year or two ago (an attractive car). Maybe it's just the rake.

Is this likely the US suspension height or the Euro suspension with DOT lighting? Does the S3 sit lower than the S-Line/Sport setup? Interior-wise, does anyone know if it will be available or recall seeing the perforated alcantara seating surfaces?


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy to see the S-Line Flat Bottom steering where there  and the MMI has a nice angle for the driver


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

blum3416 said:


> Totally agree! Is there any way to cover that up?


Order some ECODES when they become available. Thats my first mod I plan on performing, going to pick up a pair here in Stuttgart before I PCS next June and probably any other European parts I think I will need before leaving country.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Chimera- 

As I recall, the S3 is another 0.5-1 inch lower than any A3 suspension, I can't find the exact number right now.

As far as he seat material, I have seen no alcantara seat options in any A3/S3 literature. It looks like Audi is moving to the diamond stitch instead.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

p.r.walker said:


> Chimera-
> 
> As I recall, the S3 is another 0.5-1 inch lower than any A3 suspension, I can't find the exact number right now.
> 
> As far as he seat material, I have seen no alcantara seat options in any A3/S3 literature. It looks like Audi is moving to the diamond stitch instead.


Faurecia had a sample of a couple Audi seats at the LA Auto Show, one of which was the black and red sport seat which has been shown in some of the European S3 photos. The red portions of the seat are some type of alcantara or micro-suede material.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

At least in the UK configurator, you are able to build an A3 1.8T Quattro (SE, non S-Line model) with an Alcantara/Leather mix for the seats. I was hoping to get this Titanium Grey for my car with Shiraz Red exterior - if we get them in the US, that is.


----------



## blum3416 (Jul 21, 2013)

JOES1.8T said:


> Order some ECODES when they become available. Thats my first mod I plan on performing, going to pick up a pair here in Stuttgart before I PCS next June and probably any other European parts I think I will need before leaving country.


Is that just the part of the headlight where the amber lights are located? How are they usually assembled? I'm guessing you have to take a apart the headlight to install them.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

blum3416 said:


> Is that just the part of the headlight where the amber lights are located? How are they usually assembled? I'm guessing you have to take a apart the headlight to install them.


He's referring to European-spec headlamp units. He'd be buying the entire headlamp assembly, not part of the headlamp. There won't be a way to get the amber components out of the US lights without breaking the seal and removing the cover. Even then, you're probably still stuck with a lamp socket for the bulb behind the amber lens. The European units have no such thing.

Make sure to grab European spec tail lamps as well, Joe. You know we'll get the bogus red turn signals over here. 

The amber in the headlamps doesn't bother me. In fact, I think they look marginally better with it than without. Without it, the headlamp just looks to be needlessly stretched around the side of the car. There's nothing there other than a matte-like silver housing. I'm just damn thankful they didn't opt to hack up the bumper and put the US amber side marker lamps there, instead.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Beautiful!! Thank you for that find Nickjs1984. I am happy to be proven wrong. 

Dear Audi, I'll take my Sepang Blue with Titanium Grey / Alcantara :thumbup:


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm just damn thankful they didn't opt to hack up the bumper and put the US amber side marker lamps there, instead.


This!

Be happy that they built the headlight assembly with the US laws in mind.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

p.r.walker said:


> Dear Audi, I'll take my Sepang Blue with Titanium Grey / Alcantara :thumbup:


Very nice colour combo right there.:thumbup:

I'm finally accepting the reality that the only interior colour with the Super Sports seats (if they come) will be black. Damn you, Audi, for teasing me with all of your fancy Audi Exclusive interior colours.:banghead:


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

DaLeadBull said:


> Be happy that they built the headlight assembly with the US laws in mind.


Agreed. I'll take a little splash of amber in the headlights over a random orange rectangle in the bumper any day.


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

in the rear 3/4 pictures the character line that runs the length of the A3 remind me of a Hyundai Elantra. 

and now the whole line seems too pronounced. silver might not be the best colour for this car.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

DaLeadBull said:


> This!
> 
> Be happy that they built the headlight assembly with the US laws in mind.





EZ said:


> Agreed. I'll take a little splash of amber in the headlights over a random orange rectangle in the bumper any day.


You guys are nuts! If the amber bothers you in the headlight case, a set of ecodes runs at minumum $1500.

Clear reflector sidemarker inserts are <$50, and an EDM bumper with no reflectors would cost less than $500 painted. I would much rather we get identical headlamps.


----------

